
Learning the meaning behind words - cleverjake
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/08/learning-meaning-behind-words.html
======
swah
Jeff Dean wrote an intro:
[https://plus.google.com/118227548810368513262/posts/YLkAR2Du...](https://plus.google.com/118227548810368513262/posts/YLkAR2Duizw)

